# Can you make money with a portable sawmill business?



## Alexander Blake (Apr 24, 2014)

I am so confused! To all the ones out there that post on this site regularly that have a portable sawmill businesses, do you really make much money at it or is it mainly a hobby? I have been reading other sites and many discourage starting a portable sawmill business. Some say you have to charge around $100 dollars and hour to make any money at it. I wonder if this might be true with all the expenses you incur. I know that just starting up is tuff and it will take a while. I plan on working the job that I am in now until things take off. The wife is behind me in starting this endeavor so I have that on my side. I just wonder that after paying big bucks for a hydraulic mill, you will also have to work the other job to make this venture work. Please help me out. Be honest, is this worth it. All I want is to pay my bills and make a little money at it. I am not looking to get rich. I love working outdoors and working with wood. I think this would be enjoyable and interesting to see what you can get out of a log. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## kimosawboy (Apr 24, 2014)

You might want to fill in your profile and perhaps add a little more of exactly what you want to do??? What types of wood do you have access to/what is your intended market?Do you have all the tools needed besides a mill to do this? Is there others in your area doing the same thing/ are they making a go of it? ....... It might make things easier for others to help with a little background.
G Vavra


----------



## Nato (Apr 24, 2014)

Stay at your payin job. Buy a good hobby mill and max out your Roth IRA. You'll be light years ahead.


----------



## john taliaferro (Apr 24, 2014)

I haven't seen many new Cadillacs at saw mills around here .Welcome to AS , the saw mill guys will be here soon .


----------



## stltreedr (Apr 25, 2014)

The guys that I know that mill full time also build furnitue with their wood. Seems like they are doing alright.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 25, 2014)

Best way to end up with a million dollars in the milling business is to start with two million.



Mr. HE


----------



## blades (Apr 26, 2014)

Last that showed up looking like that , I asked if he was pimping on the side. Needless to say his stay was very short.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 26, 2014)

I never understood those guys, it is so easy to make a few phone calls yourself and cut the middle man out. Just a little time marketing and you can sell the lumber for what the fat middle man is selling the lumber for.




Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 26, 2014)

Often they are selling to export it seems, playing the market.



Mr. HE


----------

